# Favorite Iron



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

My favorite Iron would have to be the 5 iron, considering that it's my only club I use on the fairway. I can't hit with anything lower, especially with a 2 or 1 iron. It's either a 5 iron, sand wedge, pitching wedge, or 9 iron for me.


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

you actually have a 2 iron and a 1 iron in your bag?

at least your bad must be light


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

8 iron all the way for me, 150 yards always comfortable.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I like my 8 iron also. I have a set of Big Bertha irons and the number 8 is the one I usually turn to no matter what.

After that, it doesn't count as an iron, but I love my putter. It has really helped me with a bad case of the yips that I had last year. Much better this year.


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

With my VERY limited experience so far I would have to say my favourite is a 9 iron. Dont ask me why I just seem to do better with it


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I like my 3 iron a lot. Usually it's straight as an arrow. That and I like a shot from about 50 yards with pitching wedge.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

canadian_husker said:


> you actually have a 2 iron and a 1 iron in your bag?


I used to have a 2 Iron in my bag but I have just replaced it with my 7 wood.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Definitely a 9 iron. The further I have to hit, the less conisistent I am. Plus, swing the shorter clubs just feels more relaxed.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It would have to be my 6 i hit most consistently with it, it was my 5 but i had to get it reshafted and it hasnt been the same since, starting to get better with it again now


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

8 iron, consistent 130+ yard club, always my goto bump and run club.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

LOve my 7 iron!!!


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Would have to be my 1 iron. So reliable off the tee. Its my go-to club from the tee if the driver is misbehaving.


----------

